# πάντα να κάνεις αυτό που φοβάσαι



## SerinusCanaria3075

Good night. 

I have a quick question about the *subjunctive* form used in the following sentence:

"πάντα *να κάνεις* αυτό που φοβάσαι"

Is it in the _present_ or _aorist_ tense and...
...is it possible to replace it for the imperative "κάνε"?

ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Tetina

Hello.

It is present tense and it could be replaced by "κάνε".


----------



## anthodocheio

In any case, there is no difference between the two for some verbs (this one included). Have a look here. 
(I suggest you not to get confused by the form "κάμω" which, anyway, tends to desappear.)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Great. Got it. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Annamaria55

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Good night.
> 
> I have a quick question about the *subjunctive* form used in the following sentence:
> 
> "πάντα *να κάνεις* αυτό που φοβάσαι"
> 
> Is it in the _present_ or _aorist_ tense and...
> ...is it possible to replace it for the imperative "κάνε"?
> 
> ευχαριστώ!


Just always do what the most you're afraid of!


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

I would rather say things differently, @AnnaMaria. 
"Just do always what you're most afraid of!" But it would be nice for a native English speaker to correct the order. I will put this query in the ENglish only post.


----------



## bearded

I would like to know whether ''autò pou'' can be replaced by ''o,ti'' in the OP sentence. Is ''o,ti''  higher register? (I know it from Ancient Greek).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Αγγελος

It can, but there is a slight semantic difference: αυτό που more likely refers to one particular thing; ό,τι means 'whatever'.
Κάνε ό,τι θέλεις = Do whatever you want
Κάνε αυτό που θέλεις και θα δούμε = Do what you have in mind and we'll see.
Πάρε ό,τι θέλεις, παλιατζή... = Take whatever you want, junk dealer (opening line of a popular song)
Πάρε αυτό που θέλεις και με πληρώνεις αργότερα = Take the thing you want and you can pay me later.
Ό,τι πεις = whatever you say
Αυτό που είπες... = what you've just said...

ό,τι is suitable for all registers


----------



## bearded

Thank you, Aggelos, for your very clear response and the examples.


----------

